# [Wet Thumb Forum]-What is Ebo-Jager's phone number?



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

I have two failed Ebo-Jager heaters that are under warranty. I would like to return them to Ebo-Jager, but they do not give their phone number, only an address at 149 Eucalyptus Drive, El Segundo, CA 90245, and instructions to send $4/heater for shipping.

Now I am reluctant to invest another $8 plus shipping and send the heaters to an address in the blind, wondering if I will ever see them again. So I have tried to call Ebo Jager to get an RMA number, or something. This is where it gets weird.

Directory assistance has no Ebo-Jager at that address. I called Drs. Foster & Smith to get Ebo-Jager's contact number, and they gave me 1-888-343-4662. I called that number, and was told, "No, this is Eheim-Jager, not Ebo-Jager. You have to send the heaters to El-Segundo." I asked if they had a phone number. The guy gave me 310-615-0286. I have called that number a half dozen times over two days, and nobody answers the phone.

I'm guessing I still have the wrong number. Does anybody here know Ebo-Jager's phone number?


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

I have two failed Ebo-Jager heaters that are under warranty. I would like to return them to Ebo-Jager, but they do not give their phone number, only an address at 149 Eucalyptus Drive, El Segundo, CA 90245, and instructions to send $4/heater for shipping.

Now I am reluctant to invest another $8 plus shipping and send the heaters to an address in the blind, wondering if I will ever see them again. So I have tried to call Ebo Jager to get an RMA number, or something. This is where it gets weird.

Directory assistance has no Ebo-Jager at that address. I called Drs. Foster & Smith to get Ebo-Jager's contact number, and they gave me 1-888-343-4662. I called that number, and was told, "No, this is Eheim-Jager, not Ebo-Jager. You have to send the heaters to El-Segundo." I asked if they had a phone number. The guy gave me 310-615-0286. I have called that number a half dozen times over two days, and nobody answers the phone.

I'm guessing I still have the wrong number. Does anybody here know Ebo-Jager's phone number?


----------



## imported_chrismisc (Jul 25, 2004)

A web search turned up this contact info:

Ebo - Jager, Inc.
149 Eucalyptus Dr.
El Segundo, CA 90245
Phone: (310) 615-0286
Fax: (310) 322-4859

So you have an apparently correct number.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

Hey, what search engine did you use for that? Google turned up no contact data. Thanks anyway, I'll try the fax.


----------



## imported_chrismisc (Jul 25, 2004)

After an unsuccessful yellowpages search (I live in LA county right next to the 310 area code), I searched under 'ebo-jager, el segundo ca' on excite.com.

I was hoping for a homepage (searched that too), but one of the first sites that came up was this one with a product manufacturers' directory:

http://www.diveintofish.com/retail/ret_acc.html

Now, if someone will just answer the phone!


----------



## JERP (Feb 4, 2003)

Your local LFS might be able to help. Open a box on a shelf unit and get the phone number from the included instructions warantee card. You can use this line "I don't know if I bought this here, I don't have a reciept, can I open this to get the mfgr phone number?" If you put it back together nicely, they might not mind. Some LFS are so cool that they might help you return or exchange it.


----------



## gsmollin (Feb 3, 2003)

I finally got lucky, after calling for the nth time. Here's the scoop: Ebo-Jager has been sold. The plant in ElSegundo has been shut down. The heaters are now being made by Eheim, in Germany. The El-Segundo plant only handles warranty service now.


----------



## Dojo (Feb 2, 2003)

Now thats very interesting!


----------



## Brucifer (Feb 3, 2003)

Are they replacing or fixing your heaters?

One of my 50W heaters is messed up. It heats up to the set temperature, but then it won't hold it. I'm wondering if it's worth sending it back or better to just spend a bit more to get a new heater, maybe some other brand.


----------

